# GalNex extended Battery dying fast despite tweaks, why?



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've tried both Franco kernel, and lean kernel with codename Android ROM. Despite everyone else's results, my battery has still been dying after about 7 or 8 hours with LTE enabled. I have not enabled the hot plug governor yet, but the improved performance should occur despite this. The battery even drains quickly while the screen is off, maybe 8 percent per hour. Any ideas about what's going on with my phone ? And did I mention I have the extended battery?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Why dont you try enabling hotplug?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Using the extended battery after 6 hours I am down to 57 percent. Imos lean kernel interactive governor . Check for rogue apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

no rogue apps, 65 percent used by screen, 17 pct android, 7 pct voice calls. Down to 63 pct after 2.5 hours. In another thread I am trying to get help enabling hot plug, as you suggest, but there seems to be another underlying issue that needs addressing, don't you guys think?


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

I too have had some strange drains here and there don't know if its I forget to turn camera on then off after boot like Franco says or toggle bluetooth like cna says to do I'm now running faux kernel and everything seems to be OK so far but only been running for one day so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

You must have something messed up. Just wipe everything and flash a new rim. (It can be the same one) and don't restore anything, start fresh. Use Franci with hit plug, post results

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Try lowering the screen brightness. I know it sucks but a 4.65 in HD screen's gonna use a ton of battery if on all the time.


----------



## joshnichols189 (Jul 19, 2011)

You do realize that the battery stats page under settings won't tell you if you have a rogue app right? There could be an app that is keeping your phone awake and it won't show up under the battery stats.


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

In that case I don't know how I would identify said rogue app, but it does seem that something is preventing my phone from sleeping. The android is is said to be running essentially the entire tike that my phone is up, even when the screen is up. As mentioned above, this seems to be an issue with the camera sensor starting on boot automatically and not shutting down for the remainder of the session, thus preventing sleep from occurring.

Additional steps I am taking:

Currently trying to disable drm, which will supposedly help, and disabling the camera. finally, I am using juice defender, which gave some immediate benefits. Finally, following another suggestion which is to disable maps. As of this post, current battery life is 6 hours, and that's with the extended battery.

Doing a full charge and testing in the morning, hopefully all of these mini tweaks work as interim fixes until I am able to enable hot plug on my phone.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I know this is overstating the obvious, but your battery performance is off unless your screen on time is 4 of those 6 hours. Maybe I missed it somewhere in this thread, but how much time are you averaging with your screen on before you have to charge it? Are you in a spotty LTE area? What's CPU Spy stating? Is your phone going into deep sleep when it should? Is one of the CPU steps showing higher percentage than it should? Have you calibrated your battery correctly?

I'm getting incredible standby battery performance with AOKP and IMO Kernel using InteractiveX and undervolting. I'm averaging about 15 hours a day moderate to heavy usage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I never calibrated my battery but I will do some searches on how to do this. I would say that I had at least 3 or 4 hours of screen time , but it still drains almost as fast with the screen off. I get about ten hours of battery during the work day.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

davidsky1 said:


> I never calibrated my battery but I will do some searches on how to do this. I would say that I had at least 3 or 4 hours of screen time , but it still drains almost as fast with the screen off. I get about ten hours of battery during the work day.


OK. Download CPU Spy from the Market. This will be a good tool to diagnose what's going on. Check it tomorrow after work. If you don't want to wait, there's a few things to try: download Faux's reset kernel .zip file from his thread. Reboot into CWR and install it. Then reinstall the kernel of your choice (make sure to wipe both dalvik and cache before installing the kernel). Charge phone up to 100%. Immediately boot back into CWR and wipe battery stats. Let battery drain down to almost 0% if you can and then charge back up. Then use phone normally for a couple of days and see how battery performance goes. Almost forgot, I'm seeing good results with InteractiveX and some custom user undervolting with Imoseyon's kernel.

Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you have any Zynga apps like Words with Friends/ hanging with Friends?


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

If your phone is up all night, you may want to try toggling Bluetooth and the Camera on and off. Those are 2 things that can keep the phone from sleeping properly. Also if you have your screen on auto brightness, turn that off and control screen brightness manually.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> Do you have any Zynga apps like Words with Friends/ hanging with Friends?


so addicting but such battery hogs until you dont have it checking every 5 mins


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

davidsky1 said:


> I never calibrated my battery but I will do some searches on how to do this. I would say that I had at least 3 or 4 hours of screen time , but it still drains almost as fast with the screen off. I get about ten hours of battery during the work day.


Don't bother with calibrating. It was officially deemed pointless and silly by a Google engineer a few weeks ago. 3 or 4 hours on the screen is a lot. I'm lucky to get 2. And lucky to get 8 hours of battery. I highly doubt anything is wrong with your phone. People are just setting your expectations too high with awesome battery posts and little to no screen time.










30 minutes of screen time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Resun (Dec 18, 2011)

My standard battery lasts longer than my extended does. I charge both through out the day, and between the two I get about 6 hours on my regular and 5 on my extended. I do use it often, about 3-4 hours screen on time for each one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

SOTK, if I can't get the hotplug governor to work with franco kernel, i will switch back to lean and try Interactive X, but I heard that franco with hotplug is supposed to be a bit better, per results of some tests posted on a forum. Juice defender has stopped the battery from draining much when the screen is off, to a point.

I think a big issue is my screen time, i would say I use the phone to browse on LTE, use apps, for 4 hours, with 2 hours of standby, for a total of 6, by which time my battery is dead. maybe 4 hours of use is as much as the phone can handle? at this point, I should probably disable the overclocking option, despite the fact that the phone is undervolted. It might even help to slightly underclock it.

I wonder if my experience is similar to others who use their phone heavily over the course of a day. As one poster above mentioned, many overstate their battery life, pointing to long uptimes that are a result of having their screen off. Stay tuned. Hopefully the hotplug governor will be the holy grail.


----------

